# Growing Aquarium Plants Outside!



## aquanauts (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey guys.
It is getting warmer and I want to start growing plants outside; in water filled tubs and in emerssed grow containers.
I know this is possible, but do you guys have any tips, warnings, horror stories, or experience with growing plants outside?
THANKS!


----------



## wootlaws (Feb 25, 2011)

You do realize in nature that's where all plants grow right... like outside?
Joking aside...
I actually have my tank outdoors in sunny socal so far no issue with it. The temperature swings from an outdoor tanks actually is quite nice I see plants and fish reacting differently depending on the temperature. However we don't have extreme hot and cold temperatures where I live so it's pretty consistent night time never dips below 50 degrees and day time never exceeds 90 degrees. Granted my tank is not in direct sunlight so no extreme green algae growth on my tank glass.


----------



## aquanauts (Jan 18, 2015)

Hahaha I know that. I was just asking because where I live, It does (not tooooo often) get over 100 degrees and I have heard stories of the tanks getting over run with algae.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Good water circulation will discourage mosquitoes. Could add Guppies, Endlers or others to eat them, too. 

Hot days: Have shade to keep it cool. Test the water. Ought to stay no higher than 80*F, and even that is a bit too high. Mid 70s is better. 

Cold nights: If the water has warmed through the day, then a simple tarp (or clear plastic) over the container can retain enough heat for most average summer nights. OK if it drops into the mid 60s for a lot of plants, though there are some that won't like it.


----------



## seandelevan (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a pond and for the heck of it I started throwing some of my tank plants in there. As some posters have already mentioned it best be warm out. Even in southern VA when it's in the 80s and 90s from June to August it still didn't seem to do much. My Amazon swords did OK..but my crypts, repens, and hygro kinda looked meh when I pulled them out at the end of summer. Now maybe it would be different if they had tanks to themseleves outside instead being shadowed by much bigger pond plants like lilies and parrots feather and the sort but this summer im probbaly going to skip the fun.


----------



## Ashraf (Oct 7, 2014)

I keep mollies in my outdoor planted tubs to deal with algae. 

I never feed them - but they have humped well into the 7th generation so far...

And the tubs are pretty clear. Main thing is they are no-tech.


----------

